# ezjails and multiple ips?



## wonslung (May 28, 2009)

i read somewhere that freebsd 7.2 supports multiple ip's per jail, does this work with the ezjail port?
i can't seem to find any guides...is it as simple as just adding a second ip to the ezjail config file?
i want to have an outgoing ip and an internal ip....so something like 91.xx.xx.xx and 192.168.0.1
thanks


----------



## vivek (May 28, 2009)

I don't think so ezjail supports it. However, you just need to update /etc/rc.conf with multiple ips:

```
jail_httpd_ip="10.24.55.106,202.53.1.2"
```

FreeBSD Jail Add Multiple IPv4 / IPv6 Address


----------



## mwatkins (May 28, 2009)

ezjail does support multiple IP's (at least it does with ezjail 3.0); possibly it always did (subject to the underlying OS of course) as it seems to just export a variable which rc must pick up.

Edit /usr/local/etc/ezjail/yourjailname and add the second (or more) IP:


```
export jail_yourjailname_ip="208.123.123.123,208.123.123.124"
```


----------



## wonslung (May 29, 2009)

awesome, now if i can only figure out how to get a pseudo device set up and nat working for the ip range 192.168.1.1/24 i'd be set....
i've tried a lot of things but i keep hitting a wall
i can't seem to find any good guides on it either
i wanna have mysql in it's own jail so the different web servers don't need to install mysql in each one....


----------

